# How to Connect Quadraphonic if i have 2 Sets of 2.0? connected on Back jack,No vocals From Second Set of 2.0



## Honey (Oct 23, 2018)

hi,
i have 2 x 2.0 Seakers, one is working fine which is connected to Green jack(center) and i tried to attach other 2.0 Set to make Quadraphonic Sound, which i connected it to "speaker out" port(First Jack)
i tested Speaker but i cant hear Vocals, just Pitched MUSIC,insturments, not good quality feeling,
how to make it work properly?


----------



## Salty_sandwich (Oct 23, 2018)

what o/s and sound drivers are you using ?


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Oct 23, 2018)

Quadraphonic is always front (green) and rear (black).

How are the speakers positioned?  Are they front and rear?  If so it is working correctly.  If you want stereo sound to come out rear, you need to use "speaker fill" or "stereo surround" feature enabled which is a driver/audio stack feature.

If they're all positioned as front speakers, you're better off using a splitter on the green jack so all of them get the same front signal.


----------



## Honey (Oct 23, 2018)

Salty_sandwich said:


> what o/s and sound drivers are you using ?


using z370 Mobo, i think it have realtek 12xx something, im week in remembering, and using windows 10 with latest drivers 




FordGT90Concept said:


> Quadraphonic is always front (green) and rear (black).
> 
> How are the speakers positioned?  Are they front and rear?  If so it is working correctly.  If you want stereo sound to come out rear, speaker fill"you need to use " or "stereo surround" feature enabled which is a driver/audio stack feature.
> 
> If they're all positioned as front speakers, you're better off using a splitter on the green jack so all of them get the same front signal.


i will position it 10 feet back,
i havent positioned it right now because the sound wasnt correct, i can only hear bad quality music with suppressed vocals(Single Voice)
yes, speaker fill and stereo surround is on,  front one is working correct, but second set of 2.0 have bad music,
i can show you where ive installed jack in, 
before, i was using those second set of speakers by putting jack in front audio panel which is on the case.
but i wanted true Quadraphonic, where i can get benefit in Pubg Gaming, movies.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Oct 23, 2018)

My guess is that your front speakers are amplified and rear aren't so rear is extremely faint?

How does it sound when you do "Configure" and test in Sound properties with it selected?  The test outputs the same dB to all channels so it should be obvious if the power levels are not equal.


----------



## Honey (Oct 23, 2018)

FordGT90Concept said:


> My guess is that your front speakers are amplified and rear aren't so rear is extremely faint?
> 
> How does it sound when you do "Configure" and test in Sound properties with it selected?  The test outputs the same dB to all channels so it should be obvious if the power levels are not equal.


Thanks for reply, yes it sounds really weird, I tried headphones and big subwoofers too on black port, i hear sound like human voice getting supressed or feels like singer is using cheap mic when i listen it, i mean sound really bad, when i test from realtek software, left and right works fine i mean i hear separate sound left on left and right on right but sound really weird, i mean exactly like when we use dj software and enable the anti vocal voice.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Oct 23, 2018)

What happens if you reverse green/black?  If black sounds terrible no matter what speakers are plugged into it, it's likely a software issue.  If green now sounds terrible, the speakers are likely to blame.


----------



## Salty_sandwich (Oct 23, 2018)

not sure if the audio needs to be recorded in quad sound to get the effect but i have had that issue before where rear speakers were bad quality sound (exactly the way the OP explained) that was with a surround sound speaker setup, im sure i fixed it with drivers though, or i might have messed around with speaker configs in windows, lol cant remember.

that was with my old Maximus Hero VI motherboard audio which was supposed to be quite good.


----------



## Honey (Oct 24, 2018)

FordGT90Concept said:


> What happens if you reverse green/black?  If black sounds terrible no matter what speakers are plugged into it, it's likely a software issue.  If green now sounds terrible, the speakers are likely to blame.


It sounds same when i put first set of 2.0 in black and second set of 2.0 to green. I even tried to subwoofer jack, sound i heard is same weird. Help me please


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Oct 24, 2018)

It could be some kind of surround sound digital signal processing going on.  I'd go through everything making sure environmental effects are disabled, all settings are set to quadraphonic, and that all volume settings are set evenly.

I'd even consider uninstalling the sound drivers and using Microsoft's HD audio driver.  It has a speaker fill option under the "Enhancements" tab.


Random thought: you can download free surround sound audio tracks for testing.  Some samples here: http://www.surroundsoundmusic.com/downloads/


----------



## Honey (Oct 24, 2018)

FordGT90Concept said:


> It could be some kind of surround sound digital signal processing going on.  I'd go through everything making sure environmental effects are disabled, all settings are set to quadraphonic, and that all volume settings are set evenly.
> 
> I'd even consider uninstalling the sound drivers and using Microsoft's HD audio driver.  It has a speaker fill option under the "Enhancements" tab.
> 
> ...


Thanks for reply, im going to try this soon as i arrive home  thanks again.


----------



## Honey (Oct 26, 2018)

FordGT90Concept said:


> It could be some kind of surround sound digital signal processing going on.  I'd go through everything making sure environmental effects are disabled, all settings are set to quadraphonic, and that all volume settings are set evenly.
> 
> I'd even consider uninstalling the sound drivers and using Microsoft's HD audio driver.  It has a speaker fill option under the "Enhancements" tab.
> 
> ...


hi,
update
i tried to uninstall realtek drivers, tried microsoft default, no success,
to clarify in more detail, ive recorded sound to show how it feels,
sound is recorded from iphone and phone mic location is, touched with speakers,
sound till 0.48sec is from black port rear speaker and after 0.48sec its M50x headphone(reason why i havent attached 2.0 speakers to it because we wont able to listen actual problem)
as you can hear, sound is very pitched, no vocals, no bass, just instruments with bad quality,

i think im definitely doing it wrong way, because i have z170 mobo too, i tried same thing, im hearing same crappy sound as z370, 
dont where im wrong..
https://drive.google.com/file/d/19IUF2HQnEIekU5eqL2SOsuEdeMHpLpHP/view?usp=sharing


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Oct 26, 2018)

What I hear is that front channel has low frequency (LF) while rear does not.  Is that the problem? You want LF sounds through rear too?  Go through speaker configuration and make sure front and rear are selected to be full range ("large") speakers.  If that's possible, it should start sending LF to rear too and should fix the problem.


----------



## Honey (Oct 26, 2018)

FordGT90Concept said:


> What I hear is that front channel has low frequency (LF) while rear does not.  Is that the problem? You want LF sounds through rear too?  Go through speaker configuration and make sure front and rear are selected to be full range ("large") speakers.  If that's possible, it should start sending LF to rear too and should fix the problem.


No i mean, black port speaker have no singers voice and no bass. Just pitcher voice. While green have perfect music.
Drake jump man have no voice of drake, and second song of salena gomez, while you can hear her voice after 0.48 which is green port sound.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Oct 26, 2018)

It definitely sounds like the DSP in the computer is to blame for what you're experiencing but it is also normal behavior for 5.1 or 4.1 speaker systems.  The way to work around that is using "speaker fill" or "stereo surround."  Microsoft's driver has a similar option under the Enhancements tab that is disabled by default.


These are amplified speakers yeah?  Individual volume knobs on both sets?  Simplest solution is probably going to be to get a 3.5mm stereo splitter, something like this:
https://www.amazon.com/KabelDirekt-Pro-Stereo-Splitter-Headphones/dp/B00GN76HAG/
That way both sets of speakers can get the unaltered green (front l/r) sound; however, using this solution, you can never do rear sounds.


----------



## Honey (Oct 26, 2018)

FordGT90Concept said:


> It definitely sounds like the DSP in the computer is to blame for what you're experiencing but it is also normal behavior for 5.1 or 4.1 speaker systems.  The way to work around that is using "speaker fill" or "stereo surround."  Microsoft's driver has a similar option under the Enhancements tab that is disabled by default.
> 
> 
> These are amplified speakers yeah?  Individual volume knobs on both sets?  Simplest solution is probably going to be to get a 3.5mm stereo splitter, something like this:
> ...


Yes those are amplified. Sorry im new in 5.1 stuff,
So you mean, in real 5.1 system, we cannot hear singers/humans voice in music on Black port? We can only in green port?


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Oct 26, 2018)

In a 5.1 system with no DSPs active, playing a sound file that only has stereo sound (front L/R) you will only hear audio from front L/R and subwoofer if the speaker system pulls LF out itself (most do).  Rear L/R are silent and so is front C.  Enabling speaker fill or stereo surround copies the front L/R to rear L/R and averages front L/R to front C.


----------



## hat (Oct 27, 2018)

Ford is correct. I've had my own experiences with quad and 5.1 setups. While nice when it works as intended (that is, you have content that goes with a system like that), you're still going to have a ton of content that's stereo only... meaning without some sort of trickery in the drivers/software (like speaker fill, CMSS etc) stereo content is still gonna be stereo, and if I remember correctly such settings can actually mess with actual 5.1 content and make it sound weird. It's one reason why I find it easier to just get a decent stereo setup and be done with it.


----------



## Honey (Oct 27, 2018)

FordGT90Concept said:


> In a 5.1 system with no DSPs active, playing a sound file that only has stereo sound (front L/R) you will only hear audio from front L/R and subwoofer if the speaker system pulls LF out itself (most do).  Rear L/R are silent and so is front C.  Enabling speaker fill or stereo surround copies the front L/R to rear L/R and averages front L/R to front C.





hat said:


> Ford is correct. I've had my own experiences with quad and 5.1 setups. While nice when it works as intended (that is, you have content that goes with a system like that), you're still going to have a ton of content that's stereo only... meaning without some sort of trickery in the drivers/software (like speaker fill, CMSS etc) stereo content is still gonna be stereo, and if I remember correctly such settings can actually mess with actual 5.1 content and make it sound weird. It's one reason why I find it easier to just get a decent stereo setup and be done with it.


thanks guys, so now i understood how 5.1 works, so basically those 5.1.7.1,etc are for surround music? thats means only 2 speaker and center one have Singers voice. am i right?
btw i think i should share what i wanted to do with my speakers,
i have 2.1 Sony Speakers it sounds really good, ive added another 2.0 and that 2.0 is not speaker, those are SUBWOOFERS 2x 12inc Poineer
Sound setup is great, but i wanted more MUSIC and espeically VOCALS because those Subwoofers are heavy, they stealing the voice of sony 2.0 speakers,
i wanted to add more volume to music(mainly vocals and treble) exclude BASS, because ive already have lot of bass..
so what you think?
(sorry for bad english)


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Oct 27, 2018)

Sounds like you're creating headaches for yourself.  Mixing speakers usually doesn't have a good outcome.  At bare minimum, you'd probably need to plug them all into a receiver so you can adjust the gain levels for each set. Then you have more to go wrong.  It's just not worth it.  Pick the best set of speakers and focus on making them work.


----------



## jaw shwaa (Oct 27, 2018)

I didn't read all the comments , but I had the exact same thing happen to me on my PC , and the aux input in my car, idk about your situation, but in my case it was definitely the cable


----------



## erpguy53 (Nov 21, 2018)

Honey said:


> using z370 Mobo, i think it have realtek 12xx something, im week in remembering, and using windows 10 with latest drivers



most likely Realtek ALC1220.  the Realtek HD Audio Manager control panel app (RAVCpl64.exe or RtkNGUI64.exe) will display the ALCxxx chipset of your audio device

or you can check the full specs of your Z370 board (I noticed in your System specs you have an msi z370 sli plus board, which does use alc1220).


----------

